# New Member Here



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello, Im austin, Im from colorado...

I just bought a 1986 300 turbo

http://12in12.com/austin/z1.jpg
http://12in12.com/austin/z2.jpg

Ill probobly keep it mostly stock cause its my daily driver. I also have a galant vr4 that Im building

http://12in12.com/austin/fmic.jpg

So you might see me posting here 

Austin

oh and if you guys are bored, Im into import photography, www.austinwright.com check it out..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OMG!!!!! Get rid of that Kaminari tail light cover!!!!! 
Welcome to the site if you need any help one of us will help you.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> OMG!!!!! Get rid of that Kaminari tail light cover!!!!!
> Welcome to the site if you need any help one of us will help you.


lol the middle piece?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yep


 What's wrong with it?  

And welcome , Austin. Did you steal _MY_ car?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TheJackal said:


> Just wanted to say hello, Im austin, Im from colorado...
> 
> I just bought a 1986 300 turbo
> 
> ...


Nice! That was my favorite year. 85/86 (edit), right?


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Nice! That was my favorite year. 95/96, right?


galant? nope the vr4s are only 91 and 92, and there were only 3000 ever made..


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TheJackal said:


> galant? nope the vr4s are only 91 and 92, and there were only 3000 ever made..


No, I was talking about the Z31.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice lookin Z but I don't really like the tail light cover.... Little uhhh well I dunno I just don't like it but other than that she looks good.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Nice lookin Z but I don't really like the tail light cover.... Little uhhh well I dunno I just don't like it but other than that she looks good.


im not to fond of it either but it came with the car, whats a regular one look like?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

On a normal Z31 there is no cover there that is where the license plate goes.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> On a normal Z31 there is no cover there that is where the license plate goes.


that would explain the holes drilled in my bumper for the license plate!

Any idea how it comes off? Can I sell it for anything?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah you can sell it there will be somebody who thinks it looks good. I'm not sure how it exactly comes off because I have never worked on one or installed one. Yeah you might have to get those holes filled; unless you don't mind the look.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yeah you can sell it there will be somebody who thinks it looks good. I'm not sure how it exactly comes off because I have never worked on one or installed one. Yeah you might have to get those holes filled; unless you don't mind the look.


i can fill, bondo, and paint it myself... thanks for the help..


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW, I really like the gallant VR-4. It's lighter than a 1st or 2nd gen DSM, and has more doors, and the same drivetrain. The 4G63 is a bad mother of a 4 banger, but I think if you do the same tricks to the Z, you will be more impressed. Stock they are slow pieces, but just a few mods and you're running a 12.9 at 106, and THEN you upgrade the turbo and fuel system.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

very nice cars, clean z, i have always been a fan of the galant vr4 one hell of a performer when tunned right and what a sleeper, welcome to the boards....


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for the welcome, i really like driving the Z i have put about 150 miles on it in the last 2 days....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> WOW, I really like the gallant VR-4. It's lighter than a 1st or 2nd gen DSM


 No , it's not. The GVR4 weighs almost 200 lbs more. This is a 4 door car don't forget , and it's also about 6 inches longer than a normal DSM. The 1G AWD Talon/Eclipse weighs 3108 , the GVR4 weighs 3295. Don't BS unless you check your facts first. http://members.shaw.ca/costall/1000Q/


----------

